
Laws of programming [pdf] - talles
http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/bill.roscoe/publications/20.pdf
======
0xmohit
Nice. Perhaps an introduction to lambda calculus [0] would supplement it.

[0] [http://www.inf.fu-
berlin.de/lehre/WS03/alpi/lambda.pdf](http://www.inf.fu-
berlin.de/lehre/WS03/alpi/lambda.pdf)

